# Breaker panal



## dalafosse (May 16, 2011)

What does the nec say about the size of a home for the size of the load center. I have a 3100 sq ft living with 4600 sq ft under roof, 2 ac'a with a total of 20 kw heat. Would 200 amp be ok with code?


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

No way man.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Take a stroll through Art. 220.


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

Maybe check out the appendixes also. I'm sure somewhere in there it SHOWS you how to do a residential load calc. ...


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

480sparky said:


> Take a stroll through Art. 220.


That ^^^

Pete


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 28, 2009)

ElectricJoeNJ said:


> Maybe check out the appendixes also. I'm sure somewhere in there it SHOWS you how to do a residential load calc. ...


 It will show you how to to the load calc.


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> It will show you how to to the load calc.


Are you asking me or telling me?? Did you not pick up on my sarcasm in my post.


----------



## Bulldog (Jan 28, 2009)

I was agreing with you.


----------

